# Today in the Fishroom ~ 02/07/09 Loiselle, Managuense, Pears



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

Some nice photos of the female Pearsei. A technical note on this first photo...I used three flash units. Of note is the fact that I angled one of the units at an angle that would illuminate the back half of the fish. You can see the nice effect on the anal and caudal fin.










One of the magazines that I submit to asked me to work on a possible cover shot. Most of my photos are horizontal and not vertical. Here's a few that I will be submitting for consideration. I'm partial to the second. Comments?




























Photos of the P. loiselle were sent to Juan Miquel at the Cichlid Room Companion..who has classified them as a variant of Fredrichsthali. Dr. Paul Loiselle has also examined the photos and stated the same. So is it or isn't it? One thing for sure...it's Parachromis. Here's the male being pursued by the much smaller female who would like to breed sooner rather than later.



















Male and female P. managuense from Honduras are looking much better. I separated them with a complete divider a month ago because the male was trying to get through a TOO small hole to get to the female...and scrtching the **** out of the side of his face. When I removed the divider entirely the female was taking a beating. So I'm giving them a "trial separation".



















And every once in a while I screw up and get a self portrait. Here's what the fish sees when I'm taking the photo. LOL


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

this one reminds me of tweety bird... heh... awesome pics though!!!

http://www.aquamojo.com/Pearsi/Pearsei-413b.jpg


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

I have seen many pearsei and some of them were just as big and bulky but this female just is a spectecular specimen with perfect scales and fins and her color in those pictures is so golden just AWESOME. Mo I had 1 a while back and when it was in a good mood mine would display a purple sheen on the upper half of the body starting right behind the head and the sheen ended about half way towards the tail. Do you see the purple in this female sometimes as well?


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Awesome pics!


----------



## OhioCichlids (Feb 19, 2005)

great pics. Your pic posts are spam, but they're nice


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

Wow, the lighting setup you have on that first pic of the pearsei is so off the hook it almost looks computer generated! Nice Job. :thumb:


----------



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

OhioCichlids said:


> great pics. Your pic posts are spam, but they're nice


Spam? :-? How does this qualify as spam?


----------



## Bachachi (Sep 8, 2004)

Your pics are dynamite!!! We all wish we could take pics like that. :thumb:


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

OhioCichlids said:


> great pics. Your pic posts are spam, but they're nice


SPAM!??!


----------



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

i think he means spam as in the meat, so therefore he must like spam and also your pictures.


----------



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

I sent a PM asking for an explanation. So far, no response. What......ever......


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

Aquamojo said:


> I sent a PM asking for an explanation. So far, no response. What......ever......


I wouldn't worry about it... I"m pretty sure that 99.9% of people PURPOSELY SEEK OUT your threads for the pics..


----------



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

I certainly do seek out your threads for your awesome pictures.


----------



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

LOL I won't lose sleep over it.


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

Aquamojo said:


> LOL I won't lose sleep over it.


I had hoped that some-how....some-way... you might beable to find a way to continue on... lol


----------



## MightyWarMonger (Mar 20, 2007)

ha ha yeah I defanitly never skip any of you're threads (neither should any one else intrested in fish or photography) they are far from any kind of spam, not only do you take exalent photos of you're fish (also I've said before you have beutiful fish) but you always put a nice bit of info in the post to go with it, never to much info and never to little just right, so keep up the good work and I hope you get one of you're photos on the cover.


----------

